# JD 513 Rotary Cutter



## Sagebird5 (Mar 4, 2018)

Im new to tractor ownership and have an opportunity to purchase a JD 513 cutter. Does anyone have experience with this? Is it considered a light use cutter? I have a JD 3038e tractor. Thanks!!


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

A very light duty cutter.
I sold a JD 513 (5' cutter) years ago because it was to light duty, replaced it with a 6' King Kutter from Tractor Supply and it is a far better cutter vs a 513 IMO.


----------



## Sagebird5 (Mar 4, 2018)

I was afraid of that! I’ve had my eye on the King Kutter as well. Thanks!!


----------

